# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Me ndihmoni te shkruj nje leter zyrtare

## juxhi

ku duhet te permbahem ..

----------


## kleadoni

leter zyrtare drejtuar kujt dhe per cfare problemi?

Duhet te perdoresh fjale te thjeshta e te dalesh direkt ne teme, jo te shkruash gjate e gjere.

----------


## juxhi

po ..por nuk  di cfare kerkese te bej dhe kujt ti drejtohem ......

----------


## kleadoni

> po ..por nuk  di cfare kerkese te bej dhe kujt ti drejtohem ......


Prit cik se me duket se nuk e kuptova.... e ke per detyre shkolle ti kete?? Une mendova qe kishe nevoje per ndihme per t'a shkruar!!

----------


## juxhi

kam nevoj per ndihme per ta shkruar dhe po eshte detyre shkolle ..:P

----------


## donna76

sa vjec je ti Juxhi njehere?

----------


## EuroStar1

> po ..por nuk  di cfare kerkese te bej dhe kujt ti drejtohem ......


Bej kerkese per Euro ose Dollar dhe dergoja Saliut. Do te keshilloj te mos kerkosh me pak se 1.000.000 Euro ose Dollar sepse nuk humbin kohe me shifra te vogla

----------


## donna76

shikoje kete njehere

----------


## davidd

goxha shembull i mire ajo letra qe te ka dhen dona juxhi, ne qofte se e do ne menyren angleze te postoj une nje po te duash

----------


## Chica bonita

duhet te kesh parasysh ato strukturat e letres zyrtare te shkruash adresen daten qytetin ne ane te letres ....ta fillosh letren me i/e nderuar z/znj ...kur i drejtohesh personit ben mir ti flasesh em "ju " tek zhvillimi hyr direkte ne teme ,,,,,,jep informacion thelbesor dhe sintetik ....mbylle me formulen mbyllese me respekt emer mbiemer ...... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## juxhi

rrofshi .. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Ato shembujt neper libra nuk jane kot juxhi, sepse nqs kerkon qe çdo detyre te ta zgjidhin forumistet, do e kesh njecik te veshtire te perdoresh idete e tua, e kjo nuk vlen vetem per nje detyre shtepie  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sherri

Po c'jane keto keshilla qe jep moj Perla. Duhet te jesh me realiste.

Atehere Juxhi, nqs letra jote i drejtohet ndonje funksionari qe punon per qeverine apo pushtetin lokal ne Shqiperi mos harro qe brenda ne zarf te fusesh kartmonedha nga ato qe kane foton e Skenderbeut e siper (se di nqs ka dale ndonje e re se rralle here shkoj andej).
Eshte gje shume e rendesishme sesa formalitet e firma ne fund!

----------


## [Perla]

> Po c'jane keto keshilla qe jep moj Perla. Duhet te jesh me realiste.
> 
> Atehere Juxhi, nqs letra jote i drejtohet ndonje funksionari qe punon per qeverine apo pushtetin lokal ne Shqiperi mos harro qe brenda ne zarf te fusesh kartmonedha nga ato qe kane foton e Skenderbeut e siper (se di nqs ka dale ndonje e re se rralle here shkoj andej).
> Eshte gje shume e rendesishme sesa formalitet e firma ne fund!


Ik o dreq, pse te gjithe te korruptuar si puna jote jane. Eduko brezat, se me plase  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Sherri

> Ik o dreq, pse te gjithe te korruptuar si puna jote jane. Eduko brezat, se me plase


Ke te drejte. U gabova kur i thashe fut kartmonedha me foton e Skenderbeut.
Juxhi duke pare zhvillimet e fundit e skenen politike plus marrjen e kandidatures se Shqiperise si vend i BE te sygjeroj qe kartmonedha te jete EURO ngjyre kafe.
Kjo do tregoje qe ti je nje qytetar i europianizuar e lufton inflacionin e lekut. Shteti Shqiptar dhe funksionari qe do i cosh letren do te jene mirnjohes  :ngerdheshje:

----------

